# Any experince with Pawhut wooden cages?



## Hollvrudet (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi! It's been a while since I didn't have any mice, and now I am planning to come back into the fancy. I am looking for a suitable and aesthetically pleasing cage, and I think wooden cages are gorgeous. Does any of you have any experience with Pawhut wooden cages for mice? If you do, how do you cope with the problem of wood absorbing the urine? is there a recommended treatment for it? or is just not recommended to use wood?

Thank you!
Holl


----------



## Hollvrudet (Jul 21, 2012)

I have finally acquired a Rabbit Hutch (see image link below). It is made of solid fir wood. Apparently it is good kind of wood for isolation purpouses. The hutch will be placed on my balcony, which is expossed in winter to heavy rains and winds sometimes, but will be semi-protected by a small glass fence and obviously the hutch will be placed with the opening oriented towards the inner area of the balcony. I am not sure if the wood has been treated (I have not received the shipment yet), but will probably add a layer of water based Varathane, just in case.

Now, winter temperatures are not too cold here, very seldom go under 5ºC (41F) and never freezes. Average temperature in January is around 10º (50F), and mild temperatures of 16ºC (60F) are not rare some afternoons. I am more concerned for humidity, which is 84% on average from november to january.

The hutch inner area is quite large (90x45x45cm) and is raised from the floor. 
I will change the mesh of the hutch by some narrower mesh.

This setting will be only for males, I will place them outside to avoid the strong smell that disturbs my flatmate.

Do you think those conditions could cause some health problems in mice?
I am particularly concerned for parasites & fungus and other illnesses that they could pass to me.. do you have any experience keeping mice outside?










Thanks!


----------



## Albana (Sep 28, 2021)

If you are looking for quality cages i suggest you to take a look to https://mypetcages.com/ . They have some great small animal cages for sale there.


----------

